# pancake groups



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

What is the cure for shooting pancake groups is it draw length back bar in or out weight on stabs help please


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

it could be a hundred things...bow set up .out of tune, dont forget that indian.. without watching you shoot i could name 200 things. post up a video;;; shooting at a LEVEL target this will narrow it down fast.


----------

